# FAF TF2 Steam Group



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 2, 2015)

OK so before you say " isn't there already an FAF steam group?" I know but it seems pretty inactive and its based off all games pretty much.
Anyway I decided to make an faf tf2 steam group for any one who likes tf2 and is an a situation where they need more victi-opponents to play against.
Anyway anyone who's intrested just say.

You can find the group on my profile , just search through the 10-20 groups I'm in 
Name: pyromaniacwolf201


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 2, 2015)

*points toward Furry Pound server*
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/thefurrypound
Just let me know if you want in so I can invite you.


----------



## RedSavage (May 2, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> *points toward Furry Pound server*
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/thefurrypound
> Just let me know if you want in so I can invite you.



Yeah but. This is. Yanno. Faf. Not furries inc.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 2, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> *points toward Furry Pound server*
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/thefurrypound
> Just let me know if you want in so I can invite you.


I made this group for people on faf , but can I have an invite ? ( steam: pyromaniacwolf201)
This group is mainly based in tf2 and to chat about game modes and stuff , more in depth discussion about the game really


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 2, 2015)

Okay, before I can invite you, I have to add you to my friends list.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 2, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Okay, before I can invite you, I have to add you to my friends list.


Yup added you , invite please 

Back on topic: I'll put my steam name in the OP so people can find the group that way


----------



## RedSavage (May 2, 2015)

Derp. Steam name is RedSavage (duh)


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 2, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Derp. Steam name is RedSavage (duh)


Right I'll invite you know , just me , you an dingo right now.


----------



## RedSavage (May 2, 2015)

Afk currently xwx


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 2, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Derp. Steam name is RedSavage (duh)



More steam friends wohoo


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 2, 2015)

Mind sending me the relevant invites?  Can't promise being active on TF2 but I'd love to have the option/at least talk about it.  My steam name's Zytan (should have the same pic as my avatar).


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 2, 2015)

My steam is in my signature. I'll probably be on sometime in the next hour or so to accept and probably play.


----------



## Astrium (May 2, 2015)

Add me in. Steam username's "Talonknife", profile pic's Edward Elric. I probably won't be able to play much unless I get better Internet from somewhere. We should have an FAF Highlander team...


----------



## TrishaCat (May 3, 2015)

I could set up things for the FAF Steam group to play TF2 together. The only issue is, is that I don't know how. I can't set up a server, and I don't quite like the idea of invading someone else's server.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I could set up things for the FAF Steam group to play TF2 together. The only issue is, is that I don't know how. I can't set up a server, and I don't quite like the idea of invading someone else's server.


From what I've heard tf2 servers are a pain in the ass to make , I think it would be easier to use empty servers. If we do get a server that's great though!


Astrium that would be brilliant  , an faf highlander team , we'd be decimated but still!


----------



## DrDingo (May 3, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> From what I've heard tf2 servers are a pain in the ass to make , I think it would be easier to use empty servers. If we do get a server that's great though!
> 
> 
> Astrium that would be brilliant  , an faf highlander team , we'd be decimated but still!


I captained a highlander team once. The matches were great fun, but organising times and servers with other team was an absolute pain in the crack. Not to mention the horrendous difficulty of getting a team together when you need them!
It wouldn't be easy to pull off either, since many of us live on different continents. It's only the kinda thing you'd want to do if you know you'll be able to set aside time on every match day and you have your own server.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> I captained a highlander team once. The matches were great fun, but organising times and servers with other team was an absolute pain in the crack. Not to mention the horrendous difficulty of getting a team together when you need them!
> It wouldn't be easy to pull off either, since many of us live on different continents. It's only the kinda thing you'd want to do if you know you'll be able to set aside time on every match day and you have your own server.



Yeah I thought it'd be a pain , to much effort. Easier to get a few friends together on an empty server imo


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 3, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> From what I've heard tf2 servers are a pain in the ass to make , I think it would be easier to use empty servers. If we do get a server that's great though!
> 
> 
> Astrium that would be brilliant  , an faf highlander team , we'd be decimated but still!



They arent a pain in the ass to make. We got an awesome server hoster here in Germany, but I wont pay it alone xD


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> They arent a pain in the ass to make. We got an awesome server hoster here in Germany, but I wont pay it alone xD



Sadly I can't afford to pay for a server either ( still living with my parents) so I guess we're stuck there.

On a brighter note anyone fancy a game of mvm or something tonight? 8pm GMT ? If not mvm I know a few empty servers we could go on.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 3, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Sadly I can't afford to pay for a server either ( still living with my parents) so I guess we're stuck there.
> 
> On a brighter note anyone fancy a game of mvm or something tonight? 8pm GMT ? If not mvm I know a few empty servers we could go on.



Im gonna search for the prices now 

8pm gmt.. 21:00.. I dont think i'll be online then


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 3, 2015)

Okay so we would have to pay 10â‚¬ for 18 slots per month.. How many slots do we need? If only 8 or so it would cost much less


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Okay so we would have to pay 10â‚¬ for 18 slots per month.. How many slots do we need? If only 8 or so it would cost much less



It depends how many people end up joining the group really , right now 8 is ideal

Also 8pm was suggested I'm free all day today really 

If the server got popular we could always try to sort out a donation system ( I'm not good with server handling , I'm just trying to help out)


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 3, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> It depends how many people end up joining the group really , right now 8 is ideal
> 
> Also 8pm was suggested I'm free all day today really
> 
> If the server got popular we could always try to sort out a donation system ( I'm not good with server handling , I'm just trying to help out)



There is a donation function on my page on the server hoster.. But we somehow have to figure out, how to pay it. I mean, no single person wanna pay for the server so we somehow need to share money lawl


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

Sorry for the ignorance, but what is MVM?

Also, I could donate some $$$, but not at this time.


----------



## RedSavage (May 3, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but what is MVM?
> 
> Also, I could donate some $$$, but not at this time.



Tf2 Robot Killing Floor. 


Or Co-op mode.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

I love mvm , makes people use their brain a bit more. If we do play mvm I'll be medic


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

I guess I could join you all. I have nothing going on tonight.


----------



## Astrium (May 3, 2015)

I always play Engi on MVM. Camping with the sentry gun and the Wrangler is so easy, especially if you have the Jag and the Frontier Justice.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

OK is 8pm GMT an OK time? I can start earlier if you guyscwant though , also let me add you all to the steam group.


----------



## Astrium (May 3, 2015)

I won't be able to make it really at any time today unless we start like right now, I have stuff to do from about 5:00 GMT to about 11:00 GMT. (1:00 to 7:00 for me). Regardless, my Internet's probably too shitty for me to play even if I did have time today. Sorry, but I think I'm gonna have to sit this one out. (And now that I think about it, I'm out of Tour of Duty Tickets anyway).


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I won't be able to make it really at any time today unless we start like right now, I have stuff to do from about 5:00 GMT to about 11:00 GMT. (1:00 to 7:00 for me). Regardless, my Internet's probably too shitty for me to play even if I did have time today. Sorry, but I think I'm gonna have to sit this one out. (And now that I think about it, I'm out of Tour of Duty Tickets anyway).


Pretty sure sylox is f2p so he won't have a tour of duty ticket, sorry you can't join us!

Anyway can we have at least 3 people for this? If not there's not really much point ( 6 maximum because in game limitations)
Pm me on steam if you want to play mvm


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

Ohh ok *sobs in corner*.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh ok *sobs in corner*.



Actually there is a free mode called boot camp. We just get no loot


----------



## DrDingo (May 3, 2015)

Damn, you people taunt me.
Most of the people I've played TF2 with in the past got bored of it and stopped, but now, when a _whole bunch_ of you _actually_ _want to play_ my favourite game, I'm just sat here all like "After my exams..".

Deep breaths. Deep breaths. 
I promise I'll wreck all of you eventually. :v


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Damn, you people taunt me.
> Most of the people I've played TF2 with in the past got bored of it and stopped, but now, when a _whole bunch_ of you _actually_ _want to play_ my favourite game, I'm just sat here all like "After my exams..".
> 
> Deep breaths. Deep breaths.
> I promise I'll wreck all of you eventually. :v



I will wait. After all I waited half a year for don't starve together and about 2 years for elder scrolls online


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 3, 2015)

Oh I've got exams coming up and a large piece of java coursework to do, plenty of time for TF2 after


----------



## DrDingo (May 3, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> I will wait. After all I waited half a year for don't starve together and about 2 years for elder scrolls online


Story of my life, man. The feeling when your _human_ friends stop playing the stuff you play, leaving you in the corner to cry violently and rely on a bunch of furry lunatics for gaming company.
Jk, I love you guys <3



Sylox said:


> Ohh ok *sobs in corner*.


^ See? This guy gets me.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 3, 2015)

When is 8 pm GMT??? What country is that time zone?


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> When is 8 pm GMT??? What country is that time zone?



GMT is pretty much the British timezone and I think a few other countries timezones


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 3, 2015)

What time is it now for you guys? It's 12:35pm for me.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 3, 2015)

I wont join today too.

Still have a big request with blender to do


----------



## DrDingo (May 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> What time is it now for you guys? It's 12:35pm for me.


I'm in Britain and it's 5:35pm right now.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

OK so right now its :
Me
Sylox

Maybe husky?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 3, 2015)

Ok I'll definitely be on. Are we skyping while playing too or...? Probably will want to call me on Skype ahead of time (my Skype is on my profile), because I'll most likely be playing Smash until we start playing.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Ok I'll definitely be on. Are we skyping while playing too or...? Probably will want to call me on Skype ahead of time (my Skype is on my profile), because I'll most likely be playing Smash until we start playing.


Nah we're not using Skype


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 3, 2015)

I'll most likely get caught up playing smash and forget but I'll try to be there at least xD.


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

That's about 4 ish. Let me see when when we're going to eat tonight.


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

Just learned we're going to be at somebodies house for a bbq, so I can't play.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

So if duke remembers its just me and him, unless someone else wants to join in may as well call it off


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 3, 2015)

I remembered.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I remembered.


Sorry my friend but there's not enough people,maybe next week


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 3, 2015)

So no server setup? No money sharing ideas?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 3, 2015)

Once finals week passes, I should be able to TF2 again. I am not sure what times I will be able to play with you guys yet. I am running on GMT - 4, or Eastern Time in America.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> So no server setup? No money sharing ideas?


I think its best we leave it for now tbh , we don't want to make a server and then have it end up being unused!


----------



## Rouge Artist (May 6, 2015)

A FAF TF2 group? Count me in! My steam name is Rouge_Artist. I was on a highlander team last summer, but with everyone not showing up to regular practices and games things fell apart. but I have plenty of MvM experince ( I'm a really good heavy in MvM), and I'm a relatively  decent sniper on good days.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 7, 2015)

Astrium said:


> We should have an FAF Highlander team...



*eye twitch*

I made a thread about this nearly a year ago, and only got modest reception. It was barely enough for a 6v6, and few actually wanted to practice.

Maybe things have changed?

_(By all means, necro that thread)_


----------



## Harbinger (May 7, 2015)

My steam addy is Corpser_UK i think.


----------



## KyryK (May 7, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaand serendipity strikes once more, just got back into TF2 and this seems like it could be pretty fun so sign me up.

Steam username's KyryK, i can be not awful as Pyro at times.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 7, 2015)

Holy crap I need to make someone who's less lazy an admin so they can invite people when I'm not around/ forget

BTW if tomorrow evenings OK ( GMT) we could try to organise a game if mvm....again

And if we did have a highlander team I could be medic , spy or pyro , probably my best classes


----------



## Astrium (May 7, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Holy crap I need to make someone who's less lazy an admin so they can invite people when I'm not around/ forget
> 
> BTW if tomorrow evenings OK ( GMT) we could try to organise a game if mvm....again
> 
> And if we did have a highlander team I could be medic , spy or pyro , probably my best classes



If you need to promote someone, I'll volunteer, I guess.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 7, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Holy crap I need to make someone who's less lazy an admin so they can invite people when I'm not around/ forget
> 
> BTW if tomorrow evenings OK ( GMT) we could try to organise a game if mvm....again
> 
> And if we did have a highlander team I could be medic , spy or pyro , probably my best classes



Well, like I said, I would love to have a competitive TF2 team with you guys. If there's enough support, I could even invest in a server to get us going.

I'm not really friends with the lone Spy we had anymore, so that would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## Sylox (May 7, 2015)

Can I play?


----------



## Eggdodger (May 8, 2015)

Sylox, if you're talking to me, by all means. I put a link to the thread a few posts above.


----------



## Astrium (May 8, 2015)

I figure if we're going to put together a Highlander team, we should get classes figured out now.

Dibs on Engi.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 8, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Holy crap I need to make someone who's less lazy an admin so they can invite people when I'm not around/ forget



I would volunteer too. Im way to much online xD

Whats the thing with the highlander Team?
Is there a slot free for a scout/pyro/sniper?


----------



## KyryK (May 8, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I figure if we're going to put together a Highlander team, we should get classes figured out now.
> 
> Dibs on Engi.


I'd definitely be interested in this but i think the only class i could play well enough competitively would be Pyro.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 8, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> I would volunteer too. Im way to much online xD
> 
> Whats the thing with the highlander Team?
> Is there a slot free for a scout/pyro/sniper?


https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1259012-Starting-a-Competitive-Team-Fortress-2-Team

Post here if you're serious and I'll add you to the list and Steam group.

By all means, I'll take a good sniper.

And Astrium, yes yes yes, we need people who can play engie.

KyryK, based on how you played today, you're a pyro I'd want on the team.
Just please don't use phlogistinator if we're against soldier or demoman or another pyro (we need dat airblast)


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 8, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> KyryK, based on how you played today, you're a pyro I'd want on the team.
> Just please don't use phlogistinator if we're against soldier or demoman or another pyro (we need dat airblast)


This , please , every time I see a phlog pyro I want to tear my eyes out

Out of interest are all of you p2p?

If we're going to have practise sessions please have them on the weekend , on the topic of practise are we going to need a server for it? Because I can't make one but know a few ampty ones


----------



## Harbinger (May 8, 2015)

But i thought i was the only pyro in your life Egg ;n;


----------



## KyryK (May 8, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> This , please , every time I see a phlog pyro I want to tear my eyes out
> 
> Out of interest are all of you p2p?
> 
> If we're going to have practise sessions please have them on the weekend , on the topic of practise are we going to need a server for it? Because I can't make one but know a few ampty ones


Why's that? The phlog can be very useful for harassing people and putting pressure on the other team which personally is what i see Pyro as being for. It's healing ability can stop heavy/medic combos in their tracks, if they catch you and are about to kill you you can just pop the ability and they usually just stand there firing at you while the taunt animation plays. Sure you'll die but you'll have held them up for a few more seconds and a stationary target is much easier to hit for your teammates, it really helps with holding small groups in spawn points as well. Plus the mini crit ability is ridiculous, you get behind a group with it active and they're gone. 5-6 killstreaks can come really quickly with this weapon and seeing as i don't really airblast atm i haven't really lost anything to gain that. I can see that the Phlog with an ubercharged medic could really ruin people's days if used correctly, although admittedly i can see it wouldn't be the best weapon to use in 4v4 matches.

And assuming p2p encompasses me buying something cheap from the store to get a much needed inventory upgrade then yes, i'm p2p. Unless it means something other than just spending money on the game.


Harbinger said:


> But i thought i was the only pyro in your life Egg ;n;


There is only one way to settle this honourably. We must baptize each other in blood and fire! 

I challenge you to a duel good sir.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 8, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Why's that? The phlog can be very useful for harassing people and putting pressure on the other team which personally is what i see Pyro as being for. It's healing ability can stop heavy/medic combos in their tracks, if they catch you and are about to kill you you can just pop the ability and they usually just stand there firing at you while the taunt animation plays. Sure you'll die but you'll have held them up for a few more seconds and a stationary target is much easier to hit for your teammates, it really helps with holding small groups in spawn points as well. Plus the mini crit ability is ridiculous, you get behind a group with it active and they're gone. 5-6 killstreaks can come really quickly with this weapon and seeing as i don't really airblast atm i haven't really lost anything to gain that. I can see that the Phlog with an ubercharged medic could really ruin people's days if used correctly, although admittedly i can see it wouldn't be the best weapon to use in 4v4 matches.
> 
> And assuming p2p encompasses me buying something cheap from the store to get a much needed inventory upgrade then yes, i'm p2p. Unless it means something other than just spending money on the game.
> 
> ...



It can't airblast simply put , when your teammates are on fire a good pyro extinguishes them , you can airblast an ubered medic away and overall piss off the enemy team if you can use your airblast effectively , if you never intend to airblast , yeah use the phlog but airblast is a really useful ability


----------



## Eggdodger (May 8, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> If we're going to have practise sessions please have them on the weekend , on the topic of practise are we going to need a server for it? Because I can't make one but know a few ampty ones



That would be very helpful, thank you!


Harbinger said:


> But i thought i was the only pyro in your life Egg ;n;



You're straight and don't appreciate my hugs, but don't think it means I don't care <3

No one can replace you =)


KyryK said:


> Why's that? The phlog can be very useful for harassing people and putting pressure on the other team which personally is what i see Pyro as being for. It's healing ability can stop heavy/medic combos in their tracks, if they catch you and are about to kill you you can just pop the ability and they usually just stand there firing at you while the taunt animation plays. Sure you'll die but you'll have held them up for a few more seconds and a stationary target is much easier to hit for your teammates, it really helps with holding small groups in spawn points as well. Plus the mini crit ability is ridiculous, you get behind a group with it active and they're gone. 5-6 killstreaks can come really quickly with this weapon and seeing as i don't really airblast atm i haven't really lost anything to gain that. I can see that the Phlog with an ubercharged medic could really ruin people's days if used correctly, although admittedly i can see it wouldn't be the best weapon to use in 4v4 matches.
> 
> And assuming p2p encompasses me buying something cheap from the store to get a much needed inventory upgrade then yes, i'm p2p. Unless it means something other than just spending money on the game.
> 
> ...



Phlog's good, but not necessarily for our team comp if we're 4v4 or 6v6. I'm almost always Medic, and if I'm using Kritzkrieg, you'll want your airblast. Trust me.

Oh, and the whole "saving players from burn damage/death" thing Tundra Wolf mentioned. If you want a medic, you'll want to take care of the medic. It's the same thing with Heavy-- a Heavy that wants to keep a medic will share his sandvich (and have one equipped instead of a shotgun)


----------



## Astrium (May 8, 2015)

I want to weigh in here: if we go full-on Highlander, the matches are 9v9, one of each class. Remember that.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 9, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I want to weigh in here: if we go full-on Highlander, the matches are 9v9, one of each class. Remember that.



I am aware.

But basketball teams don't have just as many players as they need for one game. Football teams (in high school at least) have players end to end on the sidelines, fresh for the next play.

We need substitutes, that's a simple fact. And not everyone's going to be available at any given time. This is my contingency plan-- have a large buffer. Anyone can try out for the basketball team. Anyone with skill and dedication can be a starter.


----------



## KyryK (May 9, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> It can't airblast simply put , when your teammates are on fire a good pyro extinguishes them , you can airblast an ubered medic away and overall piss off the enemy team if you can use your airblast effectively , if you never intend to airblast , yeah use the phlog but airblast is a really useful ability





Eggdodger said:


> Phlog's good, but not necessarily for our team comp if we're 4v4 or 6v6. I'm almost always Medic, and if I'm using Kritzkrieg, you'll want your airblast. Trust me.
> 
> Oh, and the whole "saving players from burn damage/death" thing Tundra Wolf mentioned. If you want a medic, you'll want to take care of the medic. It's the same thing with Heavy-- a Heavy that wants to keep a medic will share his sandvich (and have one equipped instead of a shotgun)


Yepyep, i've just spent the last couple of hours making a conscious effort to airblast with the Backburner and i've quickly found out how useful it can be. Consider my words eaten, and i know that the Phlog's ability would only really be beneficial on large teams anyway so i didn't plan on using it for any matches we'll be playing.


----------



## Astrium (May 9, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I am aware.
> 
> But basketball teams don't have just as many players as they need for one game. Football teams (in high school at least) have players end to end on the sidelines, fresh for the next play.
> 
> We need substitutes, that's a simple fact. And not everyone's going to be available at any given time. This is my contingency plan-- have a large buffer. Anyone can try out for the basketball team. Anyone with skill and dedication can be a starter.



That wasn't what I meant. What I meant to say was that when you develop strategies and loadouts, keep in mind exactly what we're playing against. Getting set up for a 9v9 is a little different than setting up for a 4v4 or a 6v6.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 9, 2015)

Astrium said:


> That wasn't what I meant. What I meant to say was that when you develop strategies and loadouts, keep in mind exactly what we're playing against. Getting set up for a 9v9 is a little different than setting up for a 4v4 or a 6v6.


Gotcha. We're on that, trust me. First order of business was convincing KyryK there are better flamethrowers (thank you for taking our advice, sir-- you'll be a better player for it)

We're going to slowly figure out what loadouts work best together in the practices-- part of the reason we need them.


----------



## Rouge Artist (May 10, 2015)

If the rules haven't been changed from last year, I'll just be equipping  the minigun, sandvich and the gloves of running urgency since heavy really needs the speed boost. but if other weapons are allowed I'll be up for trying out different combos. Also, is jarate banned from highlander matches?


----------



## Harbinger (May 10, 2015)

My backburner and scorch shot are my waifu, good luck telling me to use other wise.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 10, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> My backburner and scorch shot are my waifu, good luck telling me to use other wise.



Back burner can decimate an unaware team but its not all that good for support , and you can't really piss people off with airblast ( or reflect rockets). Scorch shot can be pretty good for knocking people around , personally I prefer the detetonator but scorch shots OK , just can't crit/ minicrit burning targets


----------



## Astrium (May 10, 2015)

Rouge Artist said:


> If the rules haven't been changed from last year, I'll just be equipping  the minigun, sandvich and the gloves of running urgency since heavy really needs the speed boost. but if other weapons are allowed I'll be up for trying out different combos. Also, is jarate banned from highlander matches?



Don't use Sasha, use the Brass Beast.


----------



## DrDingo (May 10, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Don't use Sasha, use the Brass Beast.


I can't say I agree.
If you're taken by surprise with the Brass Beast, you won't be able to spin up quickly enough to kill your enemy. Plus, you'll be virtually immobile. If you're gonna be ambushing or moving around, the stock is your best bet for survival. Not to mention people will hear you coming from a mile away with the Beast.
If you wanna use the Brass Beast, it's best to couple it with the shotgun so that you can output damage in sudden panic situations.
On competitive, the best choice is probably Sasha. The Tomislav is pretty good though, if you'd rather move around more, ambush the other team and take them by surprise.


----------



## KyryK (May 10, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Gotcha. We're on that, trust me. First order of business was convincing KyryK there are better flamethrowers (thank you for taking our advice, sir-- you'll be a better player for it)
> 
> We're going to slowly figure out what loadouts work best together in the practices-- part of the reason we need them.


Yepyep, and i'm glad you guys gave it. I'm gonna go back to using the standard flamethrower soon so i can work more on airblasting but for now i bought a strange Backburner a few days ago and my current goal is to try and get at least 700 kills with it before the practice session on Saturday, should be lots of fun.

Current loadout's the Backburner, Flare Gun and Powerjack. It works very well for me but if there are Pyro weapons generally better suited for my role in competitive play just tell me and i'll start practicing with them.


----------



## Astrium (May 10, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Yepyep, and i'm glad you guys gave it. I'm gonna go back to using the standard flamethrower soon so i can work more on airblasting but for now i bought a strange Backburner a few days ago and my current goal is to try and get at least 700 kills with it before the practice session on Saturday, should be lots of fun.
> 
> Current loadout's the Backburner, Flare Gun and Powerjack. It works very well for me but if there are Pyro weapons generally better suited for my role in competitive play just tell me and i'll start practicing with them.



A really fun one is Degreaser, Reserve Shooter/Flare Gun, and Axtinguisher. That combo has crits for days.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 10, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Back burner can decimate an unaware team but its not all that good for support , and you can't really piss people off with airblast ( or reflect rockets). Scorch shot can be pretty good for knocking people around , personally I prefer the detetonator but scorch shots OK , just can't crit/ minicrit burning targets



Scorch shot is good for crowd control; it'll get plenty of assists, but good luck killing with it (I think my strange scorch shot has, like, 5 kills? In all the time I've played Pyro)


DrDingo said:


> I can't say I agree.
> If you're taken by surprise with the Brass Beast, you won't be able to spin up quickly enough to kill your enemy. Plus, you'll be virtually immobile. If you're gonna be ambushing or moving around, the stock is your best bet for survival. Not to mention people will hear you coming from a mile away with the Beast.
> If you wanna use the Brass Beast, it's best to couple it with the shotgun so that you can output damage in sudden panic situations.
> On competitive, the best choice is probably Sasha. The Tomislav is pretty good though, if you'd rather move around more, ambush the other team and take them by surprise.



Brass Beast basically makes you a human sentry, which is great for MVM where you never have to move as long as you can hold a position, but in competitive it just makes you an easier target (snipers will love you)
I second the Tomislav in ambush strategies and maps with lots of corners.


KyryK said:


> Yepyep, and i'm glad you guys gave it. I'm gonna go back to using the standard flamethrower soon so i can work more on airblasting but for now i bought a strange Backburner a few days ago and my current goal is to try and get at least 700 kills with it before the practice session on Saturday, should be lots of fun.
> 
> Current loadout's the Backburner, Flare Gun and Powerjack. It works very well for me but if there are Pyro weapons generally better suited for my role in competitive play just tell me and i'll start practicing with them.


Astrium's suggestion really works for me. Reserve Shooter gives you even more reason to use airblast, and Degreaser makes getting mini-crits much easier thanks to the near-instant weapon switch time.


----------



## Rouge Artist (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, I've actually gotten pretty accurate with the scorch shot. especially on payload maps. It can be a fun little flare gun! that along with the degreaser and a sharpened volcano shard and I'm pretty much in business. 

I'll make it easy on you guys by saying that I don't have the brass beast. But if it's not banned then I might just go ahead and use the Tomslov since I used to roll with it all the time. it's one of my favorite heavy weapons. I also like using the family business as well.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 10, 2015)

Rouge Artist said:


> Yeah, I've actually gotten pretty accurate with the scorch shot. especially on payload maps. It can be a fun little flare gun! that along with the degreaser and a sharpened volcano shard and I'm pretty much in business.
> 
> I'll make it easy on you guys by saying that I don't have the brass beast. But if it's not banned then I might just go ahead and use the Tomslov since I used to roll with it all the time. it's one of my favorite heavy weapons. I also like using the family business as well.



Family Business is great for shotgun practice. I definitely enjoy using it in a pinch.


----------



## Astrium (May 10, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Family Business is great for shotgun practice. I definitely enjoy using it in a pinch.



The Family Business is alright, but I much prefer the Sandvich. The number of times that thing has saved my ass is too high to count.


----------



## DrDingo (May 11, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Family Business is great for shotgun practice. I definitely enjoy using it in a pinch.



I'll tell you, man- The best shotgun for practice is The Widowmaker. Reason being that if you don't hit your targets consistently, you run out of ammo.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 11, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> I'll tell you, man- The best shotgun for practice is The Widowmaker. Reason being that if you don't hit your targets consistently, you run out of ammo.



Well, I consider the Family Business better for learning (initially) for the opposite reason: More shots before reloading, and the decreased damage requires you to go for accurate meatshots to be effective. Widowmaker won't make you consider how to reload safely, because if you miss all your shots, you're just out of luck.


----------



## DrDingo (May 11, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Well, I consider the Family Business better for learning (initially) for the opposite reason: More shots before reloading, and the decreased damage requires you to go for accurate meatshots to be effective. Widowmaker won't make you consider how to reload safely, because if you miss all your shots, you're just out of luck.


Waitwaitwait. You mean to say..
You _don't_ use automatic reload?


----------



## Eggdodger (May 11, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Waitwaitwait. You mean to say..
> You _don't_ use automatic reload?



I use automatic reload. What I mean is, okay.

See, when you're shooting, you can't reload.

When you can't reload, you're dead.

When you're dead, you can't shoot.

So you need a safe place to hide while you're not shooting so you're reloading so you're not dead.


----------



## KyryK (May 13, 2015)

Astrium said:


> A really fun one is Degreaser, Reserve Shooter/Flare Gun, and Axtinguisher. That combo has crits for days.





Eggdodger said:


> Astrium's suggestion really works for me. Reserve Shooter gives you even more reason to use airblast, and Degreaser makes getting mini-crits much easier thanks to the near-instant weapon switch time.


Ah, thank you. I'll definitely have to try that out. Admittedly back when i first got a Degreaser i immediately discounted it because the damage reduction would have harmed the MLG w+m1 pro tactics i was using at the time but now i'm slightly less stupid i can see myself having lots of fun if i learn to use it properly.


----------



## RedSavage (May 13, 2015)

Tbh Ive always preferred the normal shot gun with pyro. Why? When it comes to fighting other pyros or scouts, who generally try to keep their distance, the full clip is overly useful. Scouts try to keep their distance anyways. And sometimes the risk of trying to rush forward to airblast isnt worth the mini crit bonus. 


Ive actually been a big fan of the Detonator lately. Good for throwing off snipers.  Picking off scouts. Generally fucking up anyone out of range. The extra mobility with the detonator jump is pretty cool too. No one expects a pryo to come charging out from the grate into the hayroom on 2fort.


----------



## Astrium (May 13, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Tbh Ive always preferred the normal shot gun with pyro. Why? When it comes to fighting other pyros or scouts, who generally try to keep their distance, the full clip is overly useful. Scouts try to keep their distance anyways. And sometimes the risk of trying to rush forward to airblast isnt worth the mini crit bonus.
> 
> 
> Ive actually been a big fan of the Detonator lately. Good for throwing off snipers.  Picking off scouts. Generally fucking up anyone out of range. The extra mobility with the detonator jump is pretty cool too. No one expects a pryo to come charging out from the grate into the hayroom on 2fort.



I don't even really use the Reserve Shooter for the mini-crits, although they are nice. I just like it because it makes the weapon switch even faster.


----------



## RedSavage (May 13, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I don't even really use the Reserve Shooter for the mini-crits, although they are nice. I just like it because it makes the weapon switch even faster.



Y'know I've just never really considered the switch to be that much more significant. Degreaser is my main though so Ive already got a fast switch going on.


----------



## Astrium (May 13, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Y'know I've just never really considered the switch to be that much more significant. Degreaser is my main though so Ive already got a fast switch going on.



It's really not but my obsession with doing everything with maximum efficiency has reared its ugly head yet again.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 13, 2015)

Astrium said:


> It's really not but my obsession with doing everything with maximum efficiency has reared its ugly head yet again.


I have a mindscrew for you that would blow up your head if you were a robot

Degreaser might make weapon switching more efficient
but the stock flamethrower makes killing more efficient
but if you're using the stock flamethrower, your switching isn't as efficient

*explosion noises*


----------



## RedSavage (May 13, 2015)

You know I dont even think about the damage nerf on the Degreaser anymore. Ive used it for so long.


----------



## Astrium (May 13, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You know I dont even think about the damage nerf on the Degreaser anymore. Ive used it for so long.



Red, upon switching back to basic Flamethrower: "Why are they dying so fast?"


----------



## Tao (May 18, 2015)

Degreaser is pretty good for combos but I like the backburner for free crits. It may chew up ammo for airblasting but after a while you get really good at airblasting! It's a great weapon for improving airblast skills.


----------



## Harbinger (May 18, 2015)

Backburner for life, i always try going sneaky sneak, and when i do im rewarded with a glorious clusterfuck of back crits.


----------

